# Quality Inexpensive Treat?



## Ishmail (Jul 17, 2011)

Hi guys, I am new to feeding raw. I have an 8-week old puppy i am trying to obedience train, and i wanted to know if anyone could suggest treats that puppies like and that aren't that expensive (to reward her with). I just introduced the clicker to her, using ground beef and small pieces of lamb meat, but I wanted to see if there was a more economical alternative that worked for some of you with your dogs. Thanks!


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I use natural balance rolls and string or block cheese cut pea sized. I never used the crunchy commercial treats but have used cat kibble now and then for tracking bait.
You could dehydrate meat, liver treats are pretty high value, but I don't like to feed too much liver.


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

I use hot dogs. If you don't want to deal with them in their natural state you can 'dehydrate' them in a microwave.


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

Ishmail said:


> Hi guys, I am new to feeding raw. I have an 8-week old puppy i am trying to obedience train, and i wanted to know if anyone could suggest treats that puppies like and that aren't that expensive (to reward her with). I just introduced the clicker to her, using ground beef and small pieces of lamb meat, but I wanted to see if there was a more economical alternative that worked for some of you with your dogs. Thanks!


These are inexpensive compared to buying 1 pound of commercial bagged treats. They are great for training because they are soft!
And, you don't really need to be a cook to accomplish this! 

Next time you go to the grocery store, pick up a nice size round steak, or top round. Usually about $4 for a pound but you'll get about 500 pieces (yup, I counted them!) if it is a larger round steak!



Take a pair of scissors (outstanding tool for cutting meat) and trim off all fat on the edges and in-between and if it has a round bone in it, remove that too.
 Then, cut the steak into manageable squares or rectangles.
Choose a fry pan (non stick works the easiest) that will hold the amount of steak you bought, and give the pan a small drop of oil or a quick spray of Pam.
Heat the pan until fairly hot and drop in the steak pieces in to sizzle. Keep your heat fairly high but don’t leave the pan unattended.
Sprinkle on a little garlic powder or garlic salt.
Let it sizzle for about a minute or two then flip over. Braise the other side (pour off the juice if there is too much) and remove from pan when the middle is pink. Place on to paper towel, blot and let cool.
Take your scissors and cut all of the meat in strips about ¼” wide. Now take those strips and cut small pieces about the size of a dime or eraser or whatever size you prefer.
Place small amounts into several seal-able snack baggies, then place those baggies into a larger seal-able freezer bag and place in freezer. When you need them, take out a baggie, place it in the frig or on the counter and let them thaw. Of course the dogs love them frozen too, if you forget!
 You can also do the same with calf’s liver for a REALLY high value reward! After it is unfrozen, soak up the excess blood with paper towel, and proceed starting with #3 as above (you won’t have to cut this first). Only braise the liver long enough on both sides (don’t thoroughly cook it) as it only needs to be cooked to a “medium” range, otherwise it will get crumbly. Drain the liquid during cooking if needed.
The process takes a little time but saves a lot of $$ and the dogs go crazy for them!
“BONE’ APPETIT”


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

I like using tiny cut up pieces of Red Barn food rolls. Pretty inexpensive in my area.


----------



## Zookeep (May 17, 2012)

GatorDog said:


> I like using tiny cut up pieces of Red Barn food rolls. Pretty inexpensive in my area.[/QUOTE
> 
> In what store do you find it?


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

Zuke's, Newman's Own, Fruitables, Blue bars,
Buddy Biscuits, K9 Naturals, Green Pet Organics
"Liver Bits". if you use hot dogs cut a small piece.
take that piece and cut it in half. i use to take
a hammer and smash large dog bicuits and use the
small smashed up pieces.


----------



## kiya (May 3, 2010)

Make Liver Brownies it's very easy and I haven't met a dog that doesn't LOVE them:
1 cup flour
2 cups potato flakes
1/2 cup chicken broth (can use 1 cup to make more moist)
2 eggs
1lb of *liver* (beef or chicken)
1 teaspoon garlic powder (I use less)
I use my food processer to chop the *liver*. Pour into mixing bowl. I put the chicken broth & eggs in the food processer (makes for easier cleaning). Then mix all ingredients together. Put in greased pan (I use 2 cake pans). 
Bake for 25-30 minutes. 
I have been trying to get my dogs used to our new kitten. I used the last one saturday. Nothing else I tried gets the dogs focus off the kitten like they do! Unfortunately it is a little stinky, I have to make them when my hubby isn't home.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

Since my pup had to earn a significant amount of food treats, I just used his kibble. His food drive was high enough for that to be more than adquate and I knew I was not messing with his mineral balances that way. I would do that if the treats were a significant amount of the pup's caloric intake.

Oh, you are already feeding raw so you can take some of the meat meal. I used to train a lot with beef heart. It stinks. Dogs love. I plan on getting more and slow cooking on the Grill (it also stinks) training with raw is messy and germy so a little low temp cookng goes a long way.


----------



## jprice103 (Feb 16, 2011)

I dehydrate beef liver in my dehydrator. Then when done, I cut up in to bite size pieces. I usually have to run it in the garage though...cause it stinks!!


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

I made beef crunchies from inexpensive stew meat. You can find out how in the recipe forum


----------



## Josie/Zeus (Nov 6, 2000)

Same here, chicken or beef liver in the dehydrator - $5 for 2 months isn't too shabby eh?

I also make the liver cookie. Last night, he got hotdogs, Hebrew National all beef no less.


----------



## kbella999 (Jan 6, 2012)

I will bake beef liver or duck hearts in the oven at about 300 degrees for about 45 minutes. Then just cut up into the sizes you want and put in the refrigerator or freezer. They love it and cost about $1.75 for a lb of treats.


----------



## Gilly1331 (Apr 16, 2011)

You can also use sweet potatoes that are thinly sliced and baked. My guys LOVE fruit/veggies strawberries, bananas, apples, melons, green beans, cucumbers, carrots, broccoli etc.. Dehydrators are great but you can always use an oven if you dont have one..I have one on my wish list. Hot dogs, cheese, cold cuts, healthy crackers like wheat thins or triscuits etc. You can also get dried out anchovies or small fish. We mix things up.. when its hot out and off leash hiking we use watery fruits and veggies to keep them hydrated while hiking. In the cold we use more dried items.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

I love ZiwiPeak treats: Amazon.com: ZiwiPeak Real Meat Jerky Treats for Dogs, Beef, 1lb: Pet Supplies

The one pound bag may seem expensive at $17.50 a bag, but there are TONS of small pieces, so a bag would last several months. It's also mostly air dried meat, without a bunch of other stuff your puppy doesn't need. 

This is what the pieces look like (I have small hands):










They're very thin, and easy to break into smaller pieces with your fingers without crumbling. Each piece would make at least 4 training treats for me. It's even more economical if you buy the dog food vs the treats. The price per ounce is lower, although the bags are bigger so you'd pay more up front.


----------



## Ishmail (Jul 17, 2011)

Thanks for all the suggestions guys. I have alot of great options to choose from and anything would be better then treating and training with raw ground beef and chicken, which is what I have been doing the last few days.


----------



## Ishmail (Jul 17, 2011)

So true about the fruit! Its been really hot in Nj the last few days and Storm has not wanted to stay out long. She just squats and refuses to move after a few minutes of walking and it was very frustrating. The cold fruit has really helped and she is not pulling on the leash to head for the house or a shaded area.






Gilly1331 said:


> You can also use sweet potatoes that are thinly sliced and baked. My guys LOVE fruit/veggies strawberries, bananas, apples, melons, green beans, cucumbers, carrots, broccoli etc.. Dehydrators are great but you can always use an oven if you dont have one..I have one on my wish list. Hot dogs, cheese, cold cuts, healthy crackers like wheat thins or triscuits etc. You can also get dried out anchovies or small fish. We mix things up.. when its hot out and off leash hiking we use watery fruits and veggies to keep them hydrated while hiking. In the cold we use more dried items.


----------



## Wolfgeist (Dec 4, 2010)

I really like the Zukes Mini Naturals and Purebites Liver treats for training.


----------



## Zinitim (Oct 19, 2012)

Josie/Zeus said:


> Same here, chicken or beef liver in the dehydrator - $5 for 2 months isn't too shabby eh?
> 
> I also make the liver cookie. Last night, he got hotdogs, Hebrew National all beef no less.


How long do you leave it in the dehydrator?


----------



## Tankin (Feb 7, 2012)

Zinitim said:


> How long do you leave it in the dehydrator?


Until its dry  I usually leave top round bits in for about 6 hours. Adjust if I need to and its only $2.49/pound on sale


----------



## Kaity (Nov 18, 2009)

onyx'girl said:


> I use natural balance rolls and string or block cheese cut pea sized. I never used the crunchy commercial treats but have used cat kibble now and then for tracking bait.
> You could dehydrate meat, liver treats are pretty high value, but I don't like to feed too much liver.


Second the natural balance rolls. I only use the lamb one, as it's not too greasy, I can mould it and it doesn't crumble in my hands . Puppy thinks this is a high value treat!


----------

